# My new puppy



## Photographergirl04 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Turbo Wagon (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice, 

I wish i could get my dog to stay like that for pictures.  took me 30 pics to get one of her not moving heheh


----------



## Photographergirl04 (Mar 29, 2009)

Turbo Wagon said:


> Nice,
> 
> I wish i could get my dog to stay like that for pictures. took me 30 pics to get one of her not moving heheh


 
Thanks! wow, 30 pics!? lol, it's hard to keep dogs still.


----------



## Turbo Wagon (Mar 29, 2009)

yea she can be a pain, i was taking a photo of her on our walk today, she stoped and looked at me and right when i was taking the picture she shakes her head.  i get ghost doggie.


----------



## Photographergirl04 (Apr 1, 2009)

joytime360 said:


> She is so smart.


 
Indeed, she is!


----------



## Phil Tompson (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow... It looks like your pup is very high energy.  so what's the secret to getting the dog to stay still for a photo?


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 4, 2009)

Phil Tompson said:


> Wow... It looks like your pup is very high energy.  so what's the secret to getting the dog to stay still for a photo?


No secret on the dog, the secret is in the camera.....

Fast shutter speed, wider angle, and cropping to composition in post!  

I have plenty of shots of my dog's butt as she runs out of the too closely zoomed frame.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 4, 2009)

Camera phone, right?

Cute dog...


----------

